
Ask HN: What service/bot can auto-submit startups to blogs? - artur_makly
i remember reading here on HN someone launching such a thing.. but i can&#x27;t find it.<p>i want to post to ALL these: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;mmccaff&#x2F;PlacesToPostYourStartup
======
artur_makly
ahh found it! StartUpLister

via this blog post comparison review: [https://mystartuptool.com/blog/the-
best-startup-submission-s...](https://mystartuptool.com/blog/the-best-startup-
submission-services-comparison.php)

